# Pedido de ajuda, sensor de radiação



## PedroCordeiro (27 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Muito boa tarde a todos.

Venho-vos pedir ajuda na esperança que me possam dar algumas dicas. Montei um pequeno sistema solar de aquecimento de águas para demonstração e pretendia montar um pequeno sistema de medição da radiação solar existente. Não percebo nada do assunto mas penso que precisarei de um instrumento (chama-se data logger, certo?) que me faça um registo diário da radiação incidente. Preferia que o registo fosse qualquer coisa como de minuto a minuto, ou com um intervalo no máximo de 5 minutos.
O orçamento disponível não é muito grande pelo que vos peço conselhos para um sistema “em conta”. Agradecia que me indicassem preços e locais onde me possa dirigir. Estive hoje da parte da manhã na loja Gestel em Linda-a-Velha mas só têm estações completas e com preços proibitivos para o meu orçamento. Confesso ser um fã do site meteomoita.com e era um dos sistemas de registo de radiação solar que estaria interessado. Já agora mais uma pergunta (de quem não percebe mesmo nada do assunto): No caso de não conseguir instalar um sistema como referido, posso “guiar-me” pela radiação existente na moita? O sítio onde tenho o sistema é na Venda-Nova, Amadora.

Aguardo a resposta dos entendidos da matéria.

Muito obrigado, 
Pedro Cordeiro


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2008 às 20:06)

Bem-vindo Pedro.

Em termos de equipamento para medir radiação solar não conheço nenhum mais barato onde possas recolher os valores de radiação solar.

Alem do meu site podes também recolher informação noutros locais:

Estação do IM da Amadora que neste momento não disponibiliza esses dados:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=8&idVar=radi&idRede=RUEMA&idObsRuema=926

Ou consultares noutros locais mais perto de ti as horas de radiação solar diárias:

http://www.ogimet.com

As horas de sol na minha estação são contadas quando o sensor detecta que a radiação solar é superior a 75% do máxima esperado, ou seja, quando o sol está a incidir directamente no sensor. É contabilizado a cada minuto.

Em relação ao painel posso recomendar os da marca SOLAHART que é igual ao que eu tenho.

Tenho o modelo 302J

http://www.guadiclima.pt/e_solar_solahart.html

Precisa de ajuda de resistência eléctrica sensivelmente de Outubro a Março. O resto dos meses é água quente a custo zero.

Para teres uma ideia o consumo de gás cá em casa é de 1 botija de butano de 11kg em cada 4 meses. Isto só para a placa para fazer uma média de 1,5 refeições por dia.

Mais alguma dúvida, força.


----------

